# "peat Reactor" Experiment



## Piranha_man

In an attempt to satiate my desire for massive amounts of tannins in my piranha's water, I filled a PhosBan Reactor 550 with raw peat.


----------



## Smoke

Cool man. Been thinking about trying it myself...

Embedded your video:


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks man... I couldn't get the thing to embed...

You've really been thinking about doing this with a reactor?
That's wild man... I'll keep ya posted as to how it goes... pretty amazing how much peat I was able to get into that tube...
Should be a much more effective delivery system for tannins than simply putting peat in the filtration system.


----------



## Smoke

Piranha_man said:


> Thanks man... I couldn't get the thing to embed...
> 
> You've really been thinking about doing this with a reactor?
> That's wild man... I'll keep ya posted as to how it goes... pretty amazing how much peat I was able to get into that tube...
> Should be a much more effective delivery system for tannins than simply putting peat in the filtration system.










No! I've been thinking about using peat in general. I have no freakin idea what a "reactor" is and have no plans to find out anytime soon


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, peat is essential for Amazon blackwater species IMO.
As essential as a sunlamp or heated rock is for desert lizards, or a bone for a dog.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I really like this idea as the whole point of a reacotor is to force water up through media so I could see this being pretty effective and im sure it will look alot better when its hooked to a cannister or plumbed behind the tank.

How are reactors for setting up? Ive never had one so im not really sure how they open. What im asking is compaered to having peat in somethign like a cannister, do you think the reactor will be easier,harder or about the same to clean or refill?


----------



## Smoke

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, peat is essential for Amazon blackwater species IMO.
> As essential as a sunlamp or heated rock is for desert lizards, or a bone for a dog.


Yeah I'll def try it.


----------



## Piranha_man

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I really like this idea as the whole point of a reacotor is to force water up through media so I could see this being pretty effective and im sure it will look alot better when its hooked to a cannister or plumbed behind the tank.
> 
> How are reactors for setting up? Ive never had one so im not really sure how they open. What im asking is compaered to having peat in somethign like a cannister, do you think the reactor will be easier,harder or about the same to clean or refill?


I think it will be easier, because it's all about the peat, not biological filtration, so you can simply take it down, empty it and refill it without worrying about disturbing the bacteria.

It took me about 10 minutes from "in the box to on the tank..." very simple procedure.


----------



## Piranha_man

Okay, after 24 hours I checked the pH... down from 6.7 to 6.0


----------



## Piranha_man

Gonna put one on my 45 gallon spilo tank.
Gonna be cool to see what an 8" reactor packed with peat will do to 45 gallons.


----------



## BRUNER247

Careful jumping that much pH in 24hrs. Might effect some fish more than others.


----------



## Piranha_man

Oh I totally agree... I didn't expect it to be that rapid of a change!
I've already noticed their appetite is zero right now... they're not touching any food.

I expect in a day or two they'll be "themselves" again.



Piranha_man said:


> Gonna put one on my 45 gallon spilo tank.
> Gonna be cool to see what an 8" reactor packed with peat will do to 45 gallons.


When I do this I will turn the valve down to a trickl until the pH settles, then open it up so the change is gradual.


----------



## Ægir

Piranha_man said:


> I really like this idea as the whole point of a reacotor is to force water up through media so I could see this being pretty effective and im sure it will look alot better when its hooked to a cannister or plumbed behind the tank.
> 
> How are reactors for setting up? Ive never had one so im not really sure how they open. What im asking is compaered to having peat in somethign like a cannister, do you think the reactor will be easier,harder or about the same to clean or refill?


I think it will be easier, because it's all about the peat, *not biological filtration*, so you can simply take it down, empty it and refill it without worrying about disturbing the bacteria.

It took me about 10 minutes from "in the box to on the tank..." very simple procedure.
[/quote]

Actually bacteria colonies will flourish in reactors (anaerobic) packed with peat and media like that, just like a canister filter... so you should def keep that in mind and add new stuff on the stack as opposed to removing the old and cleaning it out. Unless your peat turns to slime and starts coming out of the output... let it be (and turn the flow down if it is coming out through the sponge)

The 550 is a huge reactor (600 gal rating with the right pump)... a 150 is more than enough for most tanks, i would be surprised if you ever need to add more peat









A few tips with using the 2LF reactors after years in saltwater use... the O ring in the lid is extremely important, and where you will run into any and all problems you have (if everything is clamped)... it helps to lube it up with some Vaseline (small amount) after 6 months of use or so. Use a sharpie marker or pen to plug the down-pipe when filling the reactor... more important when using carbon or phosban media. Every few weeks you need to open the flow control valve and force the air out, shake the reactor a little to help the bubbles out... and most important: use the hose clamps on EVERY junction, you will have to order more or pick them up locally. I have had a few "oh sh*t" moments from the reactors leaking, and because it was directed in sump it wasnt a problem... hanging on a tank like that you could have some problems eventually.

Theres no reason you cant create a "stack" of media in the reactor... using phosban, carbon, peat, and any other media.


----------



## Piranha_man

You're absolutely right, one could use a reactor as an excellent biological filtration tool.

The reason I am not interested in it's use for either biological OR mechanical filtration, is that with my xP4, 2 AC-110s and Magnum 350, I don't need it for anything but putting tannins in the water.

I plan on changing out the peat every few months or so because the tannins will be leached from the peat over time, rendering the peat useless.

p.s. I wouldn't use carbon in conjunction with peat, as the carbon will absorb the tannins from the peat, defeating the purpose of the peat.


----------



## Piranha_man

Gonna go get a "low level pH kit" today because I believe we're below 6.0 at this point.


----------



## jp80911

with that much peat won't it make the ph level too low??


----------



## Piranha_man

I personally doubt it would lower it "too much" for piranhas... but I am curious as to just how low it will go.

Couldn't find a low spectrum pH test kit at any lfs in town... may have to order one online.
Hell, if it goes as low as 5.5 that'll be fine with me.


----------



## PhantastickFish

welllll??? you cant just leave us like that man. whats happening?


----------



## Piranha_man

lol...

I was never able to find a "low spectrum pH test kit" anywhere... I don't even think they exist!

Anywho, it's working fine... it's been running nonstop since the day I hooked it up.
The water is barely tinted... ya probably wouldn't even notice if ya didn't know ahead of time.

I'm gonna be adding one to my spilo's tank next... I just don't think ya can have "too much peat" for blackwater species.


----------



## PhantastickFish

thats the via aqua poly reactor? think im going to do it.


----------



## Piranha_man

Mine is actually the PhosbBan Reactor 550.
I don't know about the one you mentioned... but reactors are a really simple piece of equipment, I can't see why one would be better than the next really...


----------



## jp80911

full range pH test kit 0-14
http://www.labsupply...ange-pH-Kit.htm

API wide range, 5-9
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754004


----------



## Piranha_man

Wow man, thanks!









I may just go ahead and order one just for kicks.
Like to see what that level really is down to.


----------



## TJcali

Hey P-man how are you doing it with the water changes I would imaging that your tap has a higher PH witch could affect the ph in your tank ?


----------



## Piranha_man

I would agree that it would only make sense that the pH would fluctuate during water changes, however, when I test right before and right after a change, the reading is not noticable with an ordinary pH test kit.
It reads pH 6 as that is as low as the test goes.

I'll look at getting a lower spectrum kit and testing before and after water changes then.

I'd like to get the tank on a drip system once it's embedded in the wall... that would nullify the pH fluctuation and make maintenance MUCH easier.


----------



## Guest

piranha_man you seem like the PH master... so I will ask you. Does adding driftwood constantly lower PH? Or does it "run out". I know with the peat you have to change the pellets... but with the driftwood it just always is keeping the PH low? or will a new piece of wood work better than an old piece...? also is there a certain type of driftwood that works better??


----------



## Piranha_man

I'm far from a "pH expert..." but thanks anyway.









My feelings toward the driftwood thing, is that anything like that will help lower pH and put tannins and such into the water... helping to replicate your piranhas' natural habitat.
Some woods of course, will do so more than others.

Those we refer to as "bogwood..." (darker, waterlogged pieces of wood) work well for this purpose.
I believe you'll get a lesser amount of tannins leaching into the water with bogwood than you would with peat (depending on how much of which you are using of course...).

Anything like this... bogwood, peat, even old leaves will do the trick.
I'd just be sure that whatever you put in the tank is clean, parasite/pathogen-free and doesn't have any chemicals (like chlorine) in it.

If in doubt, simply don't put it in the tank.
Helps to boil the wood first too... as this can aid in killing harmful 'buggers' and also will help the wood to 'sink.'


----------



## Guest

where do you buy the peat from??? I am not going to use the carbon bag in my AC110 so.... can I get the do it yourself media bags and put the peat directly in the filter??? and if i do do that how often would it need changed? if it is super high maintenance I would rather have a constant PH as apposed to it jumping around cause I didnt change the peat that week ya know?


----------



## Piranha_man

I used to buy the pellets, but recently decided to take a "chance" with the regular gardening peat which costs a FRACTION of what the pellets do.
Works fine.

In media bags with your AC-110 will be fine, but you'll get minimal effects that way... you'll get better effects by dedicating a compartment in a canister filter, or... the best results I believe, from a reactor.

I like to change mine out ever couple months or so.

I really don't do it so much for the pH as I do for all the other chemical benefits.
Fish need more than just H2O to survive.
Peat puts tannins into the water that do all sorts of fantastic things for your fish.


----------



## Guest

well I am going to try doing a bag of the peat in the AC110..... what brand did you buy??? from the gardening section? do i need to look out for any chemicals??? and..... is there going to be a dramatic drop or rise in PH if I wait to long to change out the peat or do it to fast???


----------



## Piranha_man

One of the nice things about peat is that it lowers the pH both _gradually_ and _naturally._


----------



## Guest

any special brand of peat???


----------



## Piranha_man

Nah, in fact, I used the expensive lfs pellets for a long time, then... somebody on here (can't remember who... it was an OG though...) asked why I don't simply use the gardening variety.

I took a 'chance' with it... and it's working just fine.

I think "peat" is "peat" at this point.


----------



## Guest

Piranha_man said:


> Nah, in fact, I used the expensive lfs pellets for a long time, then... somebody on here (can't remember who... it was an OG though...) asked why I don't simply use the gardening variety.
> 
> I took a 'chance' with it... and it's working just fine.
> 
> I think "peat" is "peat" at this point.


http://www.lowes.com/pd_322730-10799-1310503_0__?productId=3319744&Ntt=peat&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dpeat

that is what I am going to go buy and toss in my AC 110 instead of the carbon... Do i have to boil it or anything like that??? And other than when I test the water.... the only time I will notice it is because "looks like someone peed in the tank"?


----------



## Piranha_man

Looks fine to me... although I'm not familiar with that particular brand, so I'm not gonna put my word on it not having chemicals in it... but I doubt that it does.

I wouldn't boil it personally, as that would extract much of the tannins.

As long as it's pure peat with nothing else in it... you should be fine.


----------



## Piranha_man

p.s. It doesn't look like piss... it's more of a tea color... like the oolong tea ya get at chinese restaurants.


----------



## Guest

hah i was just joking in one of the other threads I was quoting another member. im def going to do this, will test it out on my guppies hah.


----------



## Piranha_man

Here's a vid I found of some cardinals in a blackwater setup...
The water is heavily treated with peat and there's an abundance of wood in the tank that also contributes.





[/media]

Here's a cool setup I found with blackwater.
They've used leaves on the bottom for the effect, I suspect there's also some peat in the filtration.
(The music track on this video is effin' awesome IMO.)

[media]




*Why the "Auto Linebreak Mode" isn't working to embed the videos on this thread isn't working is beyond me...*


----------



## PhantastickFish

got my reactor today. looks like garbage in the tank. came with some jank plumbing, but it its up and running...


----------



## Piranha_man

Whadaya meant it "looks like garbage in the tank?" 
Did you put it _in_ the tank?


----------



## PhantastickFish

lol no i didnt put it in the tank. the pump and the output line look like garbage back there.


----------



## Piranha_man

Ah, do you have a bare glass back to the tank?


----------



## PhantastickFish

black.


----------



## Piranha_man

Ah, so you can see the little pump and sh*t in the tank.

Gotcha.


----------



## PhantastickFish

i went to home depot today. i was going to plumb it in. they want like 5 bucks for the contraption that goes from vinyl to pex. need 3. so 15.. no thanks. i think im going to try and plumb it into my fx5 when i redo that.


----------



## Piranha_man

Right on...

So did you pack it with loose peat or pellets?
Did it all get saturated from the bottom up when you turned it on?

Have you taken pH tests before you hooked it up?


----------



## PhantastickFish

filled it with fluval peat. bottom to top. 7.8 when i started. the pump is way to small for me. i think it could use a few more gph.

yeah just looked it up. 100 gph.


----------



## jp80911

Pman, did you find out the pH of your water yet?


----------



## Piranha_man

Nah, still don't have a low pH test kit.

Gotta be pretty low though... I'm thinking about dipping a little out and using it to clean an oil spot on my driveway.


----------



## PhantastickFish

so its been on more than 24 hours and my ph hasnt moved at all. i think maybe its just a small pump. how big is your pump?


----------



## Piranha_man

I actually don't know to be honest, I threw the box away and there's nothing written on the pump.

You can see the size of the pump in the little video I posted...
I've got a good stream of water coming out of the hose...

What is your present pH?


----------



## PhantastickFish

7.8


----------



## Piranha_man

It will be interesting to see what transpires in the next couple of days.

7.8 is a very common tapwater reading.
I can't wait to see what your reading is soon.


----------



## PhantastickFish

we shall see. i dont see how this wouldnt work.


----------



## Piranha_man

Me neither.

What kinda reactor didja get?


----------



## PhantastickFish

i think its a via aqua poly reactor. it was cheap ish.


----------



## Piranha_man

How big is it?


----------



## PhantastickFish

it says its a 20/20. its about 15" tall about 2.5" wide.


----------



## Piranha_man

That's pretty damn big!

As far as "cheap" vs. "expensive," I don't think it matters at all with reactors, as all they really are is just a tube that ya fill with stuff that cycles fromt the bottom up.

Looking forward to your next reading.


----------



## PhantastickFish

7.8 i think im going to take a sample down to the fish store and have them test it. i dont know how much im trusting this ph test. i guess i dont see how it could be wrong, it came in the API kit.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, it's doubtful that your kit is off... it's a very simple test solution.


----------



## Joe.G

What Are these Reactors meant to do? What are they usaly used for?


----------



## Piranha_man

They're predominately filled with PhosBan which absorbs phosphate.


----------



## Guest

What needs to be done to sticks and stuff laying in my back yard before I put it into my tank??? Do I need to boil it???


----------



## PhantastickFish

yes. but its not recommended that you put stuff you would find out side on a walk into your tank.


----------



## Guest

Why not??? seems like a conspiracy theory to me....


----------



## PhantastickFish

c_granger21 said:


> Why not??? seems like a conspiracy theory to me....


.... ok...


----------



## Guest

no really I am asking why not...? curious.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You never know what could be on it. Boiling it will kill anything potentially harmful on it so you don't add something bad to your tank. Most of the times it may not be nessisary but its ALWAYS good to do just to be sure as you never know what could be on some piece of wood you found by some stream. Wood you find in LFS is already cleaned so it is farily sanitary and will not be problematic in you tank.


----------



## PhantastickFish

neighbor was selling a pinpoint ph monitor. so i had to have it. but now im sure that my ph is holding steady at 7.22...


----------



## Guest

Well.... my tank looks awesome. took a couple sticks from outside... a log a big rock and some grape vines... tossed them in the tank along with the giant media bag from petsmart filled with peat into my AC110..... and I love it. (also bought some live plant from petsmart not sure how live it will be in a couple days) I know .... telling you all this doesnt do justice but I cannot post pics on this site. all in all if your looking for a natural looking.... and apparently healthy enviroment for your fish.... PEAT is the way to go. looks amazing, still waiting for tank to fully cycle though so still a bit cloudy.


----------



## Piranha_man

Glad you're diggin' the peat man...

Like they say in Ireland...
_"The peat, ah yes, the peat!"_


----------



## Joe.G

Why can t you post Pics? Use Photo Bucket I d Love to see them.


----------



## PhantastickFish

got one of the zebra rocks out of the tank. brought the ph down to 6.9


----------



## Guest

I will have more motivation to post pics when the cloudiness goes away and my ruby red is in there ! Then you will get to see. (will make my fiance use her photobucket)


----------

